# Question about career in Computer Science field for son...



## Blessed5x (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone here on the PB work in the Computer Science field? 

If so, what do you think of the future for this industry? Specifically, what field of Computer Science is worth going into looking long-term?

My son Joshua is 16, was homeschooled, took his GED, passed and now is taking classes at a community college. He is currently interested in all aspects (web design, computer hardware, graphic design, database admin, computer repair, system diagnositics, just to name a few). We were wondering what type of degree should he pursue and the long-term future job outlook of the different computer science careers.


----------



## Augusta (May 23, 2008)

My husband's degree is Computer Science and Engineering, I will ask him about this. I do know that there are not enough people with these degrees. They are importing people from Asia and India to fill jobs. My husband works with tons of guys from India.


----------



## Blessed5x (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Traci!

I know there are many jobs being filled here by people from India or
jobs actually going to India. Years ago, I worked in a call center and there are many of those types of jobs no longer available here because it was cheaper for the company to outsource. 

I'll look forward to hearing you and your husband's thoughts


----------



## jwithnell (May 23, 2008)

Take a look at your major newspaper and look at the ads for computer jobs that require a security clearance. These are the jobs that cannot be exported overseas and are probably the only really safe ones to be in. The tech industry goes through boom and bust cycles -- in the boom cycles, the industry claims it needs the H1B visas to fill jobs with folks from overseas. In the bust cycles, the industry claims it can't affords US workers and exports the jobs. The ones that need security clearances cannot be filled by foreign nationals nor exported overseas.


----------



## Blessed5x (May 23, 2008)

I was just mentioned this to my son and husband Jim the other day. Since we are close to Huntsville (3 hours south), where there are lots of computer/space jobs, I told my son that if he can get a position and get his security clearance right away he would more in demand and be able to command more $$$.


----------



## SueS (May 23, 2008)

This must be the Lord! I'm the husband half of this family and I have never, ever gotten into my wife's favorite site until just a minute ago. I've made my living in computers for the last 31 years. Started before there were personal computers and the machines literally weighed tons! I advise young folks today to follow one of several paths. In no particular order, Networking - a very involved career that is steadily growing as computers invade every aspect of our lives and businesses. Tough courseware but getting certified in this area is a definite job. Web design is fun but a lot of folks are doing that and I feel the market is going to reach saturation. Programming/Application Development (which is what I do) is a steadily growing area. If you're good at listening to your users and understanding their needs, you can get a great deal of enjoyment out of making people's lives run smoother. Some of this work is out-sourced to overseas but we have the advantage that we can easily get face-time with our customers where those overseas can't do that easily. I make very close to $100K per year so there are benefits as well.


----------



## wallingj (May 23, 2008)

I got my start 17 years ago by joining the military. A lot of the individuals who enter into the field do not have degrees but have some type of technical training, but this could hurt his top earning potential. For awhile I was an instructor at WV University at Parkersburg, and they were offering an Associate and Bachelors in applied technology. Unless he wants to be a programmer I would recommend that type of program. He gains the practical skills, plus the degree. A CS degree is a lot of theory, and programming. Cisco and Oracle are still two skills that are hard to fill. Finally, the best approach is what was recommended above, get a security clearance. If your son does not want to join the military full-time join the guard or reserve. Just make sure it is in a computer career field, because it will require him to attain a Clarence.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 23, 2008)

I'm currently an administator for Oracle and SQL server databases and SAP. I would say that in this information explosion, information is often a company's most important asset. So the technical teams that manage that information at the database level and at the application level above that are very critical to the business. Large companies are often using SAP or Oracle Applications and a couple others to manage their corporate data with either Oracle or SQL server databases and administration of these systems should have a very long term lifespan. The technology will of course change over time but the need to continue to store and manage these large piles of information wont go away and the underlying theory changes much more slowly than the products/releases which use them. Also, the jobs are very technical so they are in demand and high paying as well. 

The type of work I do has a large components of reading comprehension, critical reading, and problem solving skills along with self learning. Those same skills are serving me well as I have started in on understanding my faith and the reformed tradition and maybe even seminary some day, the Lord willing.


----------



## Blessed5x (May 23, 2008)

Can you get a security clearance through working for some where like Boeing or Lockheed Martin? Or does it have to come via the military?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 23, 2008)

As an additional comment,

One of the fastest growing areas right now is the area of computer forensics and overall security. Preventing and auditing for electronic based crime is a large and growing area that should be around for a long time. Some areas are paying over $100k salaries for recent college grads with skills in this area.


----------



## wallingj (May 23, 2008)

Blessed5x said:


> Can you get a security clearance through working for some where like Boeing or Lockheed Martin? Or does it have to come via the military?



Sometimes, I work with several people who never served in the military and the company ran it for them. It is expensive and it takes about a year to year and half. The company during that time might have them do stuff around the local corporate office.


----------



## rjlynam (May 23, 2008)

Blessed5x said:


> I was just mentioned this to my son and husband Jim the other day. Since we are close to Huntsville (3 hours south), where there are lots of computer/space jobs, I told my son that if he can get a position and get his security clearance right away he would more in demand and be able to command more $$$.




There's no such thing as getting your security clearance right away. 
The government investigations take months, and the application is quite the form to fill out. He will be worth alot more with the security clearance. A good computer techy with Secret Clearance is quite valuable.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 23, 2008)

Perhaps off topic but can someone explain in a number of points what security clearance is in the US? Sounds like something you take with you. In New Zealand certain industries/departments need their employees to have security clearance at different levels. This essentially just involves the employee filling out a form and them then being investigated by the Security Intelligence Service. A month or so later you get "it", but it is really just permission to work in that job. Not something that costs money or you need to go through the military to get.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 23, 2008)

I have worked in the computer field for 33 years (BS in CS). My oldest son also as a CS degree, and my 4th son is in the process of obtaining his. In fact he is beginning an internship for his degree work at the place where I currently work. I also think at least one more of my sons who will also go into the same field.

My son coming up for internship had to obtain a security clearance for the work we do. It took a couple months and as far as I know there are no problems. 

All my sons were homeschooled and either obtained a GED or were granted a high school diploma by an umbrella private school we associated with. My oldest went right into 4-year college, and the other are doing community college for 2 years and then finish up with a BS from a 4-year institution.

I think it is a great field to be in. Even though there are alot of jobs going offshore, I think it will eventually work itself out and opportunities will abound.


----------



## wallingj (May 23, 2008)

The time it takes to be granted a security clearnce, it hinges on the level of the clearance. A SECRET takes usually 6 months a Top SECRET about 1 year to one and half years. US companies have to pay the US Govt to have the govt run a security clearance investigation. The level of your security clearance is directly proportional to the above average pay. A lot of people have a SECRET clearance, and it is fairly quick to be granted, a TS become more scarce, and the levels above this become esoteric. Companies prefer hiring people who already have them, i.e. the military route. They get somebody with a clearance without having to pay for it, until it needs to get re-evaluated. In addition, when a company hires the US Govt to perform a background investigation on an employee there is always the chance the person will not get it, and the company has then wasted money and time in the individual. Honestly, small companies will not even look at you unless you already have the required clearance.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 24, 2008)

Wow I never knew that.


----------

